# AGA Green Gain Product Review



## Corywm (Jan 18, 2011)

For anyone considering buying this product it does work. Or at least it is attributed to saving a few hundred dollars in plants.

I'll keep it brief, but you can check out the review here:
Green Gain as First Aid for Aquatic Plants | TankGeek.com

-Cory


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Never heard of the stuff. Thanks for the info.


----------

